# Cina: gli Usa hanno messo Russia con spalle al muro



## admin (1 Aprile 2022)

Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".


Questi sono peggio delle malerbe dell'orto, infestanti come i ratti... gli ultimi che possono permettersi di fare lezioni di stile al mondo sono proprio i cinesi.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".



E c'hanno ragione, eh.

Ciò non toglie che ci vorrebbero le atomiche soprattutto su questi.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".


i famosi moderati cinesi, in tackle sullo scorreggione. Attendo la risposta


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".



È un ragionamento talmente adamantino da non deve essere nemmeno spiegato. Chi le vuole vedere le cose le vede, altrimenti continua a fare lo gnorri.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".



La Cina ha semplicemente ricordato un fatto chiaro, che piaccia o meno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".



questo discorso oramai fa sorridere, è dal 2003 che non esiste alcuna espansione ad Est, ovvero quasi 20 anni, tra l'altro su richieste incessanti degli stessi paesi dell' Est che non vedevano l'ora di allontanarsi da Mosca. e non mi sembra che la Russia sia stata attaccata nel frattempo o che vi siano testate nucleari puntate su Mosca nei paesi dell' Est. Esiste un sistema radar protettivo antimissili (depotenziato rispetto al piano orginario del 2007) mentre i russi hannno 5 mila testate nucleari puntate sull' Europa. Quindi basta ciance, e con il senno di poi, basta vedere cosa succede a ogni paese in orbita russa. Dittature ed economie da terzo mondo, dalla Bielorrusia, all' UCraina, alla Modlovia, alla Georgia, Kazakhista, al Kirzikstan, All' Uzbekistan e tutti gli altri paesi ex sovietici con governi fantoccio di Mosca. Basta palle per giustificare il pazzo furioso del cremlino


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È un ragionamento talmente adamantino da non deve essere nemmeno spiegato. Chi le vuole vedere le cose le vede, altrimenti continua a fare lo gnorri.



Continuare a far passare Putin per impazzito serve solo a tentare di nascondere gli errori di altri.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questo discorso oramai fa sorridere, è dal 2003 che non esiste alcuna espansione ad Est, ovvero quasi 20 anni, tra l'altro su richieste incessanti degli stessi paesi dell' Est che non vedevano l'ora di allontanarsi da Mosca. e non mi sembra che la Russia sia stata attaccata nel frattempo o che vi siano testate nucleari puntate su Mosca. Esiste un sistema radar protettivo antimissili (depotenziato rispetto al piano orginario del 2007) mentre i russi hannno 5 mila testate nucleari puntate sull' Europa. Quindi basta ciance, e con il senno di poi, basta vedere cosa succede a ogni paese in orbita russa. Dittature ed economie da terzo mondo, dalla Bielorrusia, all' UCraina, alla Modlovia, al Kazakhista, al Kirzikstan, All' Uzbekistan e tutti gli altri paesi ex sovietici con governi fantoccio di Mosca. Basta palle per giustificare il pazzo furioso del cremlino



Magari se un certo paese la finisse di destabilizzare i confini di altri paesi con golpe di piazza, primavere e network terroristici questi altri non parlerebbero a ragione.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuare a far passare Putin per impazzito serve solo a tentare di nascondere gli errori di altri.



È la loro stupida propaganda da quattro soldi. Neanche i cinepanettoni erano così prevedibili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuare a far passare Putin per impazzito serve solo a tentare di nascondere gli errori di altri.



e certo, è un mastro stratega uno che si mette a fare le guerre stile 1880


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".


Loro non erano quelli che due secondi fa parlavano della libertà degli stati di decidere autonomamente la loro politica estera??


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Aprile 2022)

secondo me è meglio che la smettessero tutti, cinesi, americani, russi e compagnia


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e certo, è un mastro stratega uno che si mette a fare le guerre stile 1880



Putin è da condannare senza dubbio ma questo non significa che altri non abbiano commesso errori che nella sua logica (condivisa da altri come la Cina) lo hanno indotto ad invadere l’Ucraina.


----------



## Djici (1 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Loro non erano quelli che due secondi fa parlavano della libertà degli stati di decidere autonomamente la loro politica estera??


Esatto.
Libertà di scegliere con chi stare... Ma la nato deve sparire 
E certo.
Per loro se la nato sparisce migliorano la posizione. Non ci saranno più i piccoli francesi e inglesi ad aiutare il fratello maggiore.
Se la dovranno vedere "solo" con gli USA.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è da condannare senza dubbio ma questo non significa che altri non abbiano commesso errori che nella sua logica (condivisa da altri come la Cina) lo hanno indotto ad invadere l’Ucraina.


ancora, ma chi avrebbe indotto a fare cosa? Ma perchè cercate giustificazioni inesistenti? Che gli americani siano russofobici lo sappiamo, ma in termini concreti hanno mai attaccato la Russia? io penso che le provocazioni arrivino da entrambi le parti. Questo pensa di essere uno Zar, pensa che l'Ucraina sia Russia e che quindi sia inaccettabile che svolti a Ovest. L' Ha detto lui stesso, l'Ucraina non esiste, è Russia. Vive ancora in questo mondo ottocentesco di controllo dei territori, di geopolitica. Pazzo? no, sicuramente un burocrate intelligente. Ma che sta distruggendo il popolo russo, condannandolo all'isolamento, alla povertà, a sempre meno diritti in nome della Grande Russia. Pensa che è riuscito a: 1/ trasformare l'UCraina, anche quella russofona, a paese profondamente ostile alla Russia 2/comapttare l' UE 3/ compattare la NATO 4/ incentivare il più grande programma mai visto al mondo per disconnettersi in pochi anni dal gas russo, di cui vivono. Un fenomeno vero? Il tutto per il suo sogno di un impero inesistente. Contento lui


----------



## Djici (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è da condannare senza dubbio ma questo non significa che altri non abbiano commesso errori che nella sua logica (condivisa da altri come la Cina) lo hanno indotto ad invadere l’Ucraina.


Non e che ogni volta che succede qualcosa devi tornare anche 40 anni indietro per provare a capire le ragioni di chi sbrocca.
Se avessero sbrocato subito la scusa ci stava pure eh.
Però ha senso farlo dopo 20 anni?

Ma perché si parla ancora di problema espansione NATO verso Est?
C'è ancora qualcuno che crede veramente alle scuse di Putin per giustificare questo schifo?
Tra Nato, nazisti, voglia di aiutare chi parla il russo, voglia di sconfiggere l'occidente...
Barzellette. Sono tutte scuse.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e che ogni volta che succede qualcosa devi tornare anche 40 anni indietro per provare a capire le ragioni di chi sbrocca.
> Se avessero sbrocato subito la scusa ci stava pure eh.
> Però ha senso farlo dopo 20 anni?
> 
> ...


è incredibile, ripetere sempre la storiella del Cremlino


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Libertà di scegliere con chi stare... Ma la nato deve sparire
> E certo.
> Per loro se la nato sparisce migliorano la posizione. Non ci saranno più i piccoli francesi e inglesi ad aiutare il fratello maggiore.
> Se la dovranno vedere "solo" con gli USA.


Più che altro sembra che La Nato abbia obbligato gli stati a farne parte, quando oggi è più che mai chiaro che gli stati confinanti con la Russia farebbero carte false per entrare nella Nato. Inoltre con questa guerra che sta dimostrando tutta la debolezza dell'esercito russo (unita comunque alla sua vocazione aggressiva) le domande non possono che aumentare


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è incredibile, ripetere sempre la storiella del Cremlino


è il mainstream dell'underground


----------



## __king george__ (1 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Più che altro sembra che La Nato abbia obbligato gli stati a farne parte, quando oggi è più che mai chiaro che gli stati confinanti con la Russia farebbero carte false per entrare nella Nato. Inoltre con questa guerra che sta dimostrando tutta la debolezza dell'esercito russo (unita comunque alla sua vocazione aggressiva) le domande non possono che aumentare


è di qui la frustrazione del nano e dei comunisti di vario livello...la consapevolezza che la maggioranza vuole essere come noi

e quindi cercano di reprimerli in tutti i modi..non vale solo per la russia sia chiaro

racconto una cosa comica: sulla pagina della tv russa (prima della censura ) c'erano vari commenti in linea con il pensiero del cremlino..e quindi persone che applaudivano l'intervento per "liberare il donbass" "denazificare" inveivano contro l'occidente per le misure sanzionatorie ecc e fin qui ci siamo...poi succede che devono aver cambiato programmazione e le persone hanno iniziato ad inveire dicendo "ma perchè non c'è pretty woman??" "che c..avete cambiato?" "ci doveva essere Pretty Woman!!" e giu proteste varie..

Pretty Woman ragazzi...il simbolo dell'americanismo...la favola all'americana ahahahahah

sono occidentali senza nemmeno saperlo...(i piu vecchi,,i giovani lo sanno benissimo)

piaccia o no tutti sognano la California..nessuno sogna Pechino..

ps: non ce l'ho con le persone eh..ma con i capi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e che ogni volta che succede qualcosa devi tornare anche 40 anni indietro per provare a capire le ragioni di chi sbrocca.
> Se avessero sbrocato subito la scusa ci stava pure eh.
> Però ha senso farlo dopo 20 anni?
> 
> ...


putin parlava di errore di lenin, e lenin è morto nel 1924


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*Von der Leyen ammonisce Pechino:*
*
"Se non vogliono partecipare alle sanzioni, almeno non interferiscano.*
*Per Pechino sarebbe un danno di reputazione, che intacca fiducia e affidabilità"*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

incredibile come l'attualità porti il nulla mischiato con il niente a parlare dal pulpito in politica
il medico von der leyen, ancora la stanno cercando le forze armate per come ha fatto il ministro della Difesa in Germania, che minaccia Pechino
il disoccupato cocco di grillo Di Maio che minaccia Mosca e fa il masaniello europeo

sono tipo gli uccellini sui grandi mammiferi africani...fastidiosi solamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Per quanto su alcune cose sarei anche d'accordo, dalle mie dita non verrà mai battuta una parola di approvazione contro questi maledetti alieni mangiaratti.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*Di Maio sferza i partner europei:*
*
"Siamo in un momento critico per tutta l'Europa e l'Unione Europea deve mostrarsi coraggiosa.

Per il nostro Paese e per tanti altri Stati membri serve subito un tetto massimo al prezzo del gas.

Come Italia lo stiamo chiedendo con forza e andremo avanti con la massima determinazione. 
Non possono esserci tentennamenti*
* Non sono tollerabili divisioni o veti, l'Europa deve agire compatta."*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

come Italia...è arrivato l'aiuto sul covid perchè si è espanso altrove, prima si chiudevano le frontiere...
si eccita a dire queste frasi da duro...guarda la realtà, pomigliano boy.
c'è stata più solidarietà europea all'Ucraina dal primo giorno rispetto all'Italia con il covid...non dimenticare mai.

ora con la Germania più toccata di tutti (da sola consuma dalla Russia lo stesso gas che Biden promette di dare dal 2025 per tutta Europa...), inizi forse a trovare qualcuno che ascolta, ma anche così nulla è scontato se non tange anche gli altri.

ai turbocapitalisti non piace il limite al mercato...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per quanto su alcune cose sarei anche d'accordo,* dalle mie dita non verrà mai battuta una parola di approvazione contro questi maledetti alieni mangiaratti.



Non si tratta di essere d’accordo ma solo se un fatto è vero o meno.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio sferza i partner europei:*
> 
> *"Siamo in un momento critico per tutta l'Europa e l'Unione Europea deve mostrarsi coraggiosa.
> 
> ...



Quando il gioco si fa duro…  

Ora i leader europei tremano.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky purga due generali:*

*"Oggi è stata presa un’altra decisione riguardante gli anti eroi*
*Adesso non ho tempo di trattare con tutti questi traditori, ma gradualmente saranno puniti*
*I generali degradati sono il capo del dipartimento principale del servizio di sicurezza interno (Sbu), Naumov Andriy Olehovych, e il capo del servizio di sicurezza nella regione di Kherson, Serhiy Oleksandrovych"*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio sferza i partner europei:*
> 
> *"Siamo in un momento critico per tutta l'Europa e l'Unione Europea deve mostrarsi coraggiosa.
> 
> ...


Mi gioco 100 rubli che a settembre-ottobre ,quando saremo alla canna del gas, ci saranno ancora questi discorsi.
Il razionamento è l'unica via per questi cialtroni.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio sferza i partner europei:*
> 
> *"Siamo in un momento critico per tutta l'Europa e l'Unione Europea deve mostrarsi coraggiosa.
> 
> ...


ma zio cane questo è stato eletto perchè skifava l europa
e poi ci chiediamo perchè ci trollano
senza parole


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi gioco 100 rubli che a settembre-ottobre ,quando saremo alla canna del gas, ci saranno ancora questi discorsi.
> Il razionamento è l'unica via per questi cialtroni.


Presto:


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ancora, ma chi avrebbe indotto a fare cosa? Ma perchè cercate giustificazioni inesistenti? Che gli americani siano russofobici lo sappiamo, ma in termini concreti hanno mai attaccato la Russia? io penso che le provocazioni arrivino da entrambi le parti. Questo pensa di essere uno Zar, pensa che l'Ucraina sia Russia e che quindi sia inaccettabile che svolti a Ovest. L' Ha detto lui stesso, l'Ucraina non esiste, è Russia. Vive ancora in questo mondo ottocentesco di controllo dei territori, di geopolitica. Pazzo? no, sicuramente un burocrate intelligente. Ma che sta distruggendo il popolo russo, condannandolo all'isolamento, alla povertà, a sempre meno diritti in nome della Grande Russia. Pensa che è riuscito a: 1/ trasformare l'UCraina, anche quella russofona, a paese profondamente ostile alla Russia 2/comapttare l' UE 3/ compattare la NATO 4/ incentivare il più grande programma mai visto al mondo per disconnettersi in pochi anni dal gas russo, di cui vivono. Un fenomeno vero? Il tutto per il suo sogno di un impero inesistente. Contento lui


Non sono tonti... 
Dopo tutto questo senza fiatare 
si sono visti annullare in modo inequivocabile dagli Usa un trattato che manteneva una sicurezza mondiale! Il medio lungo raggio atomico! Unilateralmente dagli Stati Uniti d'America.. e secondo te aspettano la terza parte del progetto!? Si sì come no


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ma zio cane questo è stato eletto perchè skifava l europa
> e poi ci chiediamo perchè ci trollano
> senza parole



Nemmeno nelle sue più rosee aspettative si sarebbe sognato di trovarsi a discutere di affari di respiro mondiale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen ammonisce Pechino:*
> 
> *"Se non vogliono partecipare alle sanzioni, almeno non interferiscano.*
> *Per Pechino sarebbe un danno di reputazione, che intacca fiducia e affidabilità"*


Hahaha se cala la Cina spariamo tutti
Sono loro che tengono i piedi questo fallimento chiamato capitalismo e con lui pure noi che viviamo da fame grazie avvicinarsi di questa fine!

Alias minacce a VUOTO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

*Erdogan: "Ho chiamato Putin per promuovere incontro con Zelensky."*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Erdogan: "Ho chiamato Putin per promuovere incontro con Zelensky."*


non ha specificato SUL TATAMI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Erdogan: "Ho chiamato Putin per promuovere incontro con Zelensky."*



Attenzione, perché se per qualche ragione dovessero far fuori Zeligcoso in un incontro diplomatico, o durante il viaggio, sarebbe è il casus belli definitivo per la guerra mondiale.

Io non farei organizzare ad Erdocane questi incontri...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Erdogan: "Ho chiamato Putin per promuovere incontro con Zelensky."*



Molto attivo il dittatore turco. Chissà cosa chiederà in cambio.


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, perché se per qualche ragione dovessero far fuori Zeligcoso, è il casus belli definitivo per la guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io non farei organizzare ad Erdocane questi incontri...


Gavrilo princip dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, perché se per qualche ragione dovessero far fuori Zeligcoso in un incontro diplomatico, o durante il viaggio, sarebbe è il casus belli definitivo per la guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io non farei organizzare ad Erdocane questi incontri...



Meglio se si parlano a distanza.


----------



## Djici (1 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> putin parlava di errore di lenin, e lenin è morto nel 1924


E proprio quello che volevo dire.
Se andiamo abbastanza indietro troviamo probabilmente una scusa per invadere qualsiasi paese del mondo.
Chi cerca una scusa alla fine finisce sempre per trovarla (anche se poco credibile o addirittura ridicola).


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*la FAO calcola tra 7 e 13 milioni di persone che faranno la fame per la situazione in Ucraina*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E proprio quello che volevo dire.
> Se andiamo abbastanza indietro troviamo probabilmente una scusa per invadere qualsiasi paese del mondo.
> Chi cerca una scusa alla fine finisce sempre per trovarla (anche se poco credibile o addirittura ridicola).


sì ma qui non c'è bisogno di tornare per forza indietro nel tempo, per inciso non è mai stato fatto un singolo processo ai collaborazionisti ucraini dei nazisti, perchè la situazione in Donbass continua ancora oggi da otto anni.
non c'è da recriminare per vecchie storie...è l'attualità.
vanno liberati e i colpevoli processati o lasciati a terra, è una situazione da caschi blu dell'ONU
gli Stati Uniti, forse leader mondiale nella protezione dei propri cittadini, non credo che avrebbero indugiato così tanto come la Russia e penso che avrebbero fatto anche molto di peggio come rappresaglia

così come gli Stati Uniti hanno rovinato la dirigenza del paese con la loro ingerenza per i propri scopi.
gli aspetti positivi che vedono nel modello occidentale per esempio dei giovani o altri si trovano pure in paesi neutrali come la Svizzera, non serve invidiare gli americani che vogliono ramificarsi in tutto il mondo grazie a dollari e armi...


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

ieri sera è riemerso dopo una vita Santoro, invitato dal suo ex discepolo Formigli

spunti interessanti...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto alcuni video su Youtube sulla guerra live nel campo di battaglia.. con la camera dietro i soldati ucraini che si muovono nei centri urbani

Sembra di essere su Call Of Duty...


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho visto alcuni video su Youtube sulla guerra live nel campo di battaglia.. con la camera dietro i soldati ucraini che si muovono nei centri urbani
> 
> Sembra di essere su Call Of Duty...


Speriamo che non diventi come STALKER


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi gioco 100 rubli che a settembre-ottobre ,quando saremo alla canna del gas, ci saranno ancora questi discorsi.
> Il razionamento è l'unica via per questi cialtroni.


Qualsiasi cosa serva a "punire" gli itagliocchi loro la adotteranno. Poi ci sono quelli che il dildo lo vogliono grosso e quelli come noi che rabbrividiamo all'idea del dildo


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, perché se per qualche ragione dovessero far fuori Zeligcoso in un incontro diplomatico, o durante il viaggio, sarebbe è il casus belli definitivo per la guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io non farei organizzare ad Erdocane questi incontri...


Se insieme a zeligoso ci sono pure speranza di Maio e Draghi con lui é un rischio che correrei volentieri


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno nelle sue più rosee aspettative si sarebbe sognato di trovarsi a discutere di affari di respiro mondiale.


Infatti é stato additato per essere un inutile che va alle riunioni solo per mangiare a sbaffo. Prima che le bimbe di zelecoso si agiti o, sono accuse mosse sua da Russia chw da Ucraina. Così, giusto per sottolineare


----------



## hakaishin (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Cina ha semplicemente ricordato un fatto chiaro, che piaccia o meno.


Hanno solo detto la verità.
Gli USA dovrebbero spiegare tante cose


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno solo detto la verità.
> Gli USA dovrebbero spiegare tante cose



Dovrebbero spiegare i miliardi di euro spesi tramite Victoria Nuland per foraggiare partiti come quello del clown o i soldi spesi da una società capitanata da Hunter Biden in Ucraina.
Ma tanto lo sappiamo che sono bravi e buoni


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Aprile 2022)

Dai che si sapeva che sono loro gli co-orchestratori di questa "speciale operazione militare".
Questa reazione non mi sorprende, si arrabbiano pure quando critichi il Yulin Festival


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri cinese accusa gli Usa:"In qualità di colpevole e principale istigatore della crisi ucraina, gli Stati Uniti hanno portato la Nato a impegnarsi in cinque cicli di espansione verso est negli ultimi due decenni dopo il 1999. Il numero dei membri della Nato è aumentato da 16 a 30 e si sono spostati verso est per oltre 1.000 chilometri vicino al confine russo, spingendo la Russia con le spalle al muro passo dopo passo. La Nato avrebbe dovuto essere sciolta dopo lo scioglimento dell’Unione sovietica. Noi siamo contro ogni tipo di guerra".


Ma parlano quelli che stanno sterminando una intera popolazione (Uiguri) e che reprimono con violenza e censura Tibet ed Hong Kong? 
Non accetto lezioni dai cinesi, l'espansione della NATO non è nulla di illegale, cavoli dei Russi se sono incapaci di tenersi buoni i vicini.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Infatti é stato additato per essere un inutile che va alle riunioni solo per mangiare a sbaffo. Prima che le bimbe di zelecoso si agiti o, sono accuse mosse sua da Russia chw da Ucraina. Così, giusto per sottolineare



Credo che su questo forum la valutazione pessima di Di Maio metta d’accordo tutti o quasi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Molto attivo il dittatore turco. Chissà cosa chiederà in cambio.


Il via libera dell'Azerbaijan (Praticamente un protettorato turco) sulle questioni con l'Armenia, piena libertà di azione in medioriente per la questione curda, più potere all'interno del processo decisionale NATO...ipotesi così a naso.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il via libera dell'Azerbaijan (Praticamente un protettorato turco) sulle questioni con l'Armenia, piena libertà di azione in medioriente per la questione curda, più potere all'interno del processo decisionale NATO...ipotesi così a naso.



Alla fine dei conti per tentare di fermare un dittatore si lascia via libera alle nefandezze di uno della stessa pasta.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero spiegare i miliardi di euro spesi tramite Victoria Nuland per foraggiare partiti come quello del clown o i soldi spesi da una società capitanata da Hunter Biden in Ucraina.
> Ma tanto lo sappiamo che sono bravi e buoni



Le spiegazioni non le daranno e nessuno avrà il coraggio di pretenderle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla fine dei conti per tentare di fermare un dittatore si lascia via libera alle nefandezze di uno della stessa pasta.


Non sarebbe la prima volta nella storia, anzi...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe la prima volta nella storia, anzi...



Certo che non sarebbe la prima volta e non sarebbe neanche l’ultima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2022)

*News sparse dai fronti di guerra:

- Il fronte nord-ovest di Kiev sostanzialmente non esiste più, gli ucraini con varie controffensive hanno costretto i russi a ritirarsi sempre più a nord e da qualche ora sembra che le forze russe si stiano ritirando oltre il confine Bielorusso.

- Le forze russe mentre si ritiravano si sono "divertite" a sparare sui civili disarmati che li insultavano mentre si ritiravano, vi sono dei video dei corpi dei civili a terra nella cittadina di Bucha ritrovati dagli Ucraini che rientravano in città.

- Chernihiv sul fronte nord-est di Kiev non è più sotto assedio, le forze ucraine hanno spezzato l'accerchiamento e spingono i russi verso il confine*, *anche qui le unità russe sembra si stiano ritirando.

- Kharkiv non rischia più l'accerchiamento, le controffensive ucraine hanno respinto i russi. La città resta tuttavia sotto intensi e violenti bombardamenti.

- Ad Izyum nel Donbas ci sono scontri violentissimi tra ucraini e russi. In questo settore gli ucraini sono in gravissima difficoltà.

- Mariupol ancora resiste, o meglio alcune zone della città sono ancora in mano ucraina, ma dubito si vada oltre la prossima settimana.

- Gli Ucraini hanno colpito un deposito di carburante a Belgorod in territorio russo causando gravi danni alla logistica russa.

- Vari attacchi missilistici russi su Odessa e Dnipro oggi principalmente per colpire infrastrutture e depositi.
*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *News sparse dai fronti di guerra:
> 
> - Il fronte nord-ovest di Kiev sostanzialmente non esiste più, gli ucraini con varie controffensive hanno costretto i russi a ritirarsi sempre più a nord e da qualche ora sembra che le forze russe si stiano ritirando oltre il confine Bielorusso.
> 
> ...



Dal fronte negoziale tutto tace?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal fronte negoziale tutto tace?


C'è stata una videoconferenza tra le parti oggi ma non è stato rilasciato alcun comunicato al riguardo, ne ci sono particolari voci al riguardo.
L'unica cosa è che Zelensky ha ribadito di essere disponibile ad incontrare Putin di persona e che Erdogan sta cercando di mediare per far accadere l'incontro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *News sparse dai fronti di guerra:
> 
> - Il fronte nord-ovest di Kiev sostanzialmente non esiste più, gli ucraini con varie controffensive hanno costretto i russi a ritirarsi sempre più a nord e da qualche ora sembra che le forze russe si stiano ritirando oltre il confine Bielorusso.
> 
> ...


La situazione per i russi è oltre l'umiliante.
Addirittura ho visto pagine pro russia schiumare rabbia per la condotta imbarazzante della guerra da parte dell'armata della Federazione, lo smacco di Belgorod è una vergogna nazionale. 
A questo punto, entro una settimana sono praticamente obbligati a prendere tutto il donbass, Mariupol e puntare decisi su Odessa per giustificare tutte quelle ritirate.
Occhio però che anche gli Ucraini liberano truppe da mandare nel Donbass, sarà una carneficina e li ci sono le divisioni migliori dell'esercito Ucraino.
Non so se i russi a questo punto dispongano della forza d'irto necessaria per prendersi la regione, o almeno farlo senza una marea di perdite.
Il fatto degli elicotteri ha sottolineato come la pretesa di avere la superiorità aerea totale fosse la solita propaganda. 

Fa niente, se i russi prendono altre pizze pure in questi giorni vorrà dire che sarò costretto a continue riedizioni della doppia colazione di stamattina


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione per i russi è oltre l'umiliante.
> Addirittura ho visto pagine pro russia schiumare rabbia per la condotta imbarazzante della guerra da parte dell'armata della Federazione, lo smacco di Belgorod è una vergogna nazionale.
> A questo punto, entro una settimana sono praticamente obbligati a prendere tutto il donbass, Mariupol e puntare decisi su Odessa per giustificare tutte quelle ritirate.
> Occhio però che anche gli Ucraini liberano truppe da mandare nel Donbass, sarà una carneficina e li ci sono le divisioni migliori dell'esercito Ucraino.
> ...


Sai meglio di me che è impossibile per i russi prendere tutto il Donbas in una settimana. Spostare alcune unità ritiratesi dal fronte di Kiev, rimetterle in assetto di combattimento e portarle al fronte già impiegherà ALMENO 3-5 giorni.

Quello che può accadere nel giro di ore/giorni sarà la caduta di Mariupol.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Aprile 2022)

Boh!
Non vorrei che questa ritirata fosse un trucchetto o possa preludere ad una escalation con funghetti...

Al TG7 delle 20:00 lo stesso attacco al deposito di carburante in territorio russo era di dubbia attribuzione. Da un lato gli Ucraini negano. Dall'altro lato si dice che con un solo missile in più anziché danni gravi ma circoscritti si sarebbe potuto fare molto di più. Come a far pensare che sia una messa in scena dei russi. Ma a che pro?
I russi non hanno bisogno un casus belli e gli Ucraini peggio di così cosa devono temere.
Oppure ``i russi cercano il casus belli non contro l'Ucraina, ma contro qualche occidentale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Boh!
> Non vorrei che questa ritirata fosse un trucchetto o possa preludere ad una escalation con funghetti...
> 
> Al TG7 delle 20:00 lo stesso attacco al deposito di carburante in territorio russo era di dubbia attribuzione. Da un lato gli Ucraini negano. Dall'altro lato si dice che con un solo missile in più anziché danni gravi ma circoscritti si sarebbe potuto fare molto di più. Come a far pensare che sia una messa in scena dei russi. Ma a che pro?
> ...


I russi parlano anche di un attacco aereo nei pressi di Kursk. C'è anche qualche foto.

È effettivamente strano da parte degli ucraini negare, a meno che non sono vicini ad un accordo e non vogliono avere problemi, però a quel punto eviti proprio l'operazione. Boh...strano effettivamente.

Per quanto riguarda la ritirata da Kiev, le forze avanzate verso Bucha Irpin e Hostomel erano stremate e rischiavano di essere accerchiate, quindi è da vedere anche in quest'ottica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

E' ammmore con la Metsola.
Foto copertina per Signorini


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *- Gli Ucraini hanno colpito un deposito di carburante a Belgorod in territorio russo causando gravi danni alla logistica russa.*


Qui gli Ukraini hanno negato di essere stati loro.. Chissà qual è la verità


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione per i russi è oltre l'umiliante.
> Addirittura ho visto pagine pro russia schiumare rabbia per la condotta imbarazzante della guerra da parte dell'armata della Federazione, lo smacco di Belgorod è una vergogna nazionale.
> A questo punto, entro una settimana sono praticamente obbligati a prendere tutto il donbass, Mariupol e puntare decisi su Odessa per giustificare tutte quelle ritirate.
> Occhio però che anche gli Ucraini liberano truppe da mandare nel Donbass, sarà una carneficina e li ci sono le divisioni migliori dell'esercito Ucraino.
> ...



probabile ci sarà una forte escalation del conflitto in questi giorni. I russi butteranno tutto quello che hanno (quasi tutto si spera) sull’ Ucraina


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Boh!
> Non vorrei che questa ritirata fosse un trucchetto o possa preludere ad una escalation con funghetti...
> 
> Al TG7 delle 20:00 lo stesso attacco al deposito di carburante in territorio russo era di dubbia attribuzione. Da un lato gli Ucraini negano. Dall'altro lato si dice che con un solo missile in più anziché danni gravi ma circoscritti si sarebbe potuto fare molto di più. Come a far pensare che sia una messa in scena dei russi. Ma a che pro?
> ...


La tua lettura mi trova in parte concorde, anche a me sembra molto strano che i russi si facciano fregare da degli elicotteri che indisturbati si fanno km di zone a rischio per scaricare un paio di missili e tornare a casa sempre indisturbati, mah. Certo che se fosse come dici tu, cioè una false flag, dimostrerebbero ancor di più la loro intrinseca debolezza


----------



## Riccardo88 (2 Aprile 2022)

Zelenski ha chiesto alla Cina di stare dalla parte dell'Ucraina.
Truppe russe in ritirata (dopo molte sconfitte) a Kiev lasciano dietro moltissimi dei loro mezzi distrutti, voglio vedere il morale che avranno nel caso fosse vero che stanno andando in Donbass.
Miltaryland e Oryx ieri hanno fatto un record di foto e video di mezzi russi distrutti.
Carri armati in arrivo per l'Ucraina da paesi nato.

Un conoscente di Mariupol da cui non avevamo notizie da settimane, ha chiamato il mio suocero per dire che stava bene. Era rimasto nella sua casa al sesto piano per 25 giorni senza finestre, usando 4 coperte per coprirsi dal freddo. Alla fine ha trovato una via d'uscita, ma solo verso il Donetsk perché le truppe russe non permettevano evacuazioni verso l'Ucraina. Nessuno lo biasima, la vita prima di tutto.
Due donne di Bucha mentre eravamo al comune hanno raccontato delle nefandezze dei ceceni, di come avevano ucciso un ragazzino in un convoglio di macchine in fronte a loro, di come le notti entravano nelle case degli ucraini e rubavano, usavano divani come urinatoi, stupravano donne e ragazzine, uccidevano alla prima protesta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questo discorso oramai fa sorridere, è dal 2003 che non esiste alcuna espansione ad Est, ovvero quasi 20 anni, tra l'altro su richieste incessanti degli stessi paesi dell' Est che non vedevano l'ora di allontanarsi da Mosca. e non mi sembra che la Russia sia stata attaccata nel frattempo o che vi siano testate nucleari puntate su Mosca nei paesi dell' Est. Esiste un sistema radar protettivo antimissili (depotenziato rispetto al piano orginario del 2007) mentre i russi hannno 5 mila testate nucleari puntate sull' Europa. Quindi basta ciance, e con il senno di poi, basta vedere cosa succede a ogni paese in orbita russa. Dittature ed economie da terzo mondo, dalla Bielorrusia, all' UCraina, alla Modlovia, alla Georgia, Kazakhista, al Kirzikstan, All' Uzbekistan e tutti gli altri paesi ex sovietici con governi fantoccio di Mosca. Basta palle per giustificare il pazzo furioso del cremlino


Questo va ammesso e detto chiaro e tondo.. Del resto è evidente come pur con mille difficoltà mentre i paesi rimasti nella sfera russa sono gestiti in modo dittatoriale e comunque privi di sviluppo economico i paesi che invece si sono avvicinati alla sfera Europea come la Romania o anche i paesi balcanici sicuramente hanno un tasso di crescita maggiore


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky ha dichiarato che non accetterà nessun risultato se non la vittoria.


----------

